# Go Pro road descent video



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Rigged the Go Pro on my handle bars using a night light mount. 
Let me know what you think. I have a ton of other clips. Descent down Deckertown, top of Sunrise. go Pro is a fun toy.
Steve 

Worth watching it in 720P HD. Came out really well.
High Speed downhill off High Point. 
High Speed Downhill - YouTube 

Sunrise Downhill Part 1 
Sunrise Mountian Downhill - YouTube 

Sunrise part 2 
Sunrise High Speed descent - YouTube


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

Deckertown-
High Speed down Deckertown - YouTube


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

45 views and not one comment. this forum is worthless.


----------



## LeShaghal (Sep 4, 2011)

nice vid


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Where is Deckertown?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Nice resolution on the camera. Is it the new GoPro model?

Those descents are nice fast and straight... looks like fun to let loose at full speed.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Define "high speed"

Look into Dashware


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess nobody wants to hurt your feelings....


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The first vid is the clearest.. same camera in all 3? Looks like fun though... I'm def getting the new goPro soon!


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know the area well, nice vid but I gotta ask, do you ever think, "Hope my front tire doesn't blow out!" while making those runs?!?!?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd like to see how you set up camera on the mount. Why not use GoPro mount?


----------

